# USB Flash Drive RECYCLER



## k2dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a folder on my flash drive that says RECYCLER. What is it?
I recently formatted the drive with DISK UTILITY because of that file, but it returned.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you plugged the drive into a Windows PC? If so, that is the Windows trash folder that it moves files too if you move a file to the Recycle Bin but don't empty it.


----------

